# Paraffin blow lamp, hot enough for steel hardening?



## JohnPW (18 Jul 2014)

Hello all,

How hot does a paraffin blow lamp get, will it reach the 800 degrees needed for hardening steel?

It's the type where you have to pre-heat and pump up:


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Jul 2014)

I did read that they get hotter than gas but how much hotter........ :?


----------



## bugbear (18 Jul 2014)

It may be borderline; I found some posts of people just managing to do silver soldering with such a lamp, and the melting point of silver solder is 650-800 depending on which solder you use.

I can't find a clear/simple statement on the temperature of the flame

BugBear


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

I'm unsure either but I can tell you that another paraffin burner (the sheen x300) which is designed for weed killing gets up to 1093 deg apparently. That's what the manufacturer claims anyway. Its a classic too ie been around for a very long time. The kind the councils use in parks and gardens etc. It is however enormous and that may account for the very hot flame. I borrowed one recently for my drive which is why its fresh in mind.


----------



## bugbear (18 Jul 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":18ersgvn said:


> I borrowed one [Sheen x300]recently for my drive which is why its fresh in mind.



Since the demise of Sodium Chlorate, I now have an ongoing weeds between paving slabs problem.

How was the flame gun? Easy to use? Good result?

BugBear


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

To be honest its an absolute animal. Once it gets going its quite the most amazing thing and will see off anything alive. Getting it to the stage where the paraffin has vapourised in the coil and is therefore gaseous is not simple. You need to let it heat up for a surprisingly long time, sheltered from the wind etc. If you use it too soon, it's basically a napalm flame thrower and the jet of still liquid paraffin will shoot out literally 20 foot in front!

Excellent fun on one level 

So be careful is my advice and don't aim it anywhere near something you value when warming it up.

Lastly, Paraffin is incredibly expensive now compared to the last time I bought some. I couldn't believe the shift in price. Its got to be pushing 10 years since I bought a 4 litre bottle but it was £8. I was expecting £3!!!

It gets through it darn quick too. I used 4 of those 4L tubs and so I've gone back to weedkiller now. But that's also rubbish since Brussels got their incredibly annoying mits on weedol too........aaaaggggghhhhhhh. Nothing is simple said the elephant to his mistress "the mouse"!


----------



## RogerP (18 Jul 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":3nrivv7f said:


> ......... since Brussels got their incredibly annoying mits on weedol too........aaaaggggghhhhhhh. ..........!


..... and why do you think all all this stuff is banned? 

Because untrained people are sloshing it about all over the place poisoning the soils and waterways so than can have pretty paving.

Get one of these


----------



## JohnPW (18 Jul 2014)

I was just looking for a cheap way to harden steel. But parafin doesn't seem to be all that cheap, so maybe I'll try using charcoal.


----------



## Spindle (18 Jul 2014)

Hi

A blow lamp will struggle to get a piece of high carbon steel to cherry red / orange unless it's quitter small. A better option may be a charcoal barbeque with 'forced air feed' from a hair dryer if you don't have a compressor.

For weeds I use Roundup or one of it's clones - readily available from agricultural suppliers C £40 - £50 per five litres - lasts for ages.

Regards Mick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

I have no paving pretty or otherwise. Just a gravel drive with parking for about 30 cars. If you fancy having a go with that billhook type job....be my guest


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

I'll look into roundup in qty as you suggest...thanks Mick.


----------



## RogerP (18 Jul 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":3rl4kqdl said:


> I have no paving pretty or otherwise. Just a gravel drive with parking for about 30 cars. If you fancy having a go with that billhook type job....be my guest


Ah! I wasn't thinking about the landed gentry. But with that amount to do I suggest a kneeling pad as well as a knife 

Getting a little more serious. 

A gas fired device does work well but it's important to realise that it is not necessary to completely incinerate the weeds. Just a quick pass over to well singe them is enough. They will then die.


----------



## Mark A (18 Jul 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":3s6izt75 said:


> .
> 
> Lastly, Paraffin is incredibly expensive now compared to the last time I bought some. I couldn't believe the shift in price. Its got to be pushing 10 years since I bought a 4 litre bottle but it was £8. I was expecting £3!!!
> 
> It gets through it darn quick too. I used 4 of those 4L tubs and so I've gone back to weedkiller now.



You should have bought the paraffin from a heating oil supplier. We were running low on kerosene last Christmas so I filled a couple 20l containers for a little over £25 to see us through until a delivery could be made.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

that's a bit more like it. I wish I'd known that before I gave the "flame thrower" back to my brother


----------



## nanscombe (18 Jul 2014)

RogerP":37f9y9kp said:


> ... Ah! I wasn't thinking about the landed gentry. But with that amount to do I suggest a kneeling pad as well as a knife
> ...



A gardener would probably be better. :twisted:




Random Orbital Bob":37f9y9kp said:


> I have no paving pretty or otherwise. Just a gravel drive with parking for about 30 cars. If you fancy having a go with that billhook type job....be my guest



Presumably you have some form of weed suppressing landscape fabric underneath the gravel?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jul 2014)

Nope


----------



## dickm (18 Jul 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":2o7t1i02 said:


> To be honest its an absolute animal. Once it gets going its quite the most amazing thing and will see off anything alive. Getting it to the stage where the paraffin has vapourised in the coil and is therefore gaseous is not simple. You need to let it heat up for a surprisingly long time, sheltered from the wind etc. If you use it too soon, it's basically a napalm flame thrower and the jet of still liquid paraffin will shoot out literally 20 foot in front!
> 
> Excellent fun on one level
> 
> So be careful is my advice and don't aim it anywhere near something you value when warming it up.


  . But s**t scary if you have a wood clad house!
Interesting comment about using heating oil. When I tried that, it just wouldn't vapourise, so the flamethrower effect was even more marked. But it's possible the oil was a heavier form than normal domestic (don't ask)
But to return to the OP's question, as noted on another thread here, if you are trying to heat stuff with a single flame, a hearth makes a tremendous difference. Just get 3 firebricks.


----------



## Boatfixer (18 Jul 2014)

I doubt the parrafin blowlamp will get hot enough for the op even with a hearth ( which is a very good tip for any metal heating). The charcoal with a hairdryer is probably the best idea in my opinion.
I once repaired one of those Sheen flame guns for a mate. I tested it afterwards - what an animal! Can I suggest though that you never try lighting one in your workshop.........


----------



## Mr_P (19 Jul 2014)

Is this the answer ?

Non-Contact Digital Infrared IR Thermometer Temperature Laser Gun -50℃ to 900℃ 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Non-Contact-D ... 43bd7ba89e


----------



## Racers (19 Jul 2014)

You need a MAPP torch and even then it will only work for small blades, charcoal and hair dryer or shop vac that blows.

Pete


----------



## Lons (19 Jul 2014)

Racers":2814lfhq said:


> You need a MAPP torch and even then it will only work for small blades, charcoal and hair dryer or shop vac that blows. Pete



Or better still, a 2 kw heat gun so you have a hairdryer with super heat?


----------

